# I have bear bait.



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

If anyone is hunting the fall archery bear hunt. i have bait left over from a friends spring hunt. bucket full of bacon grease and about 200lbs of frozen scrap meat.
pm. me if you are interested.
cory


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

I could use it !!! I could pick it up tomorrow (Friday)


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Letter-Rip 

I know the work involved in gathering bait and your offer is truely generous and appreciated.


----------

